# Project management-kit-usa



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

الورقة الأولى 

إدارة المشروعات بطريقة سهلة وميسرة 


METHOD 1 2 3 EMPOWER MANAGERS TO SUCCEED

1-
Acceptance Form©​Acceptance Management Process
Acceptance Plan

أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع رضاكم 
الموضوع للنقاش والمشاركة 
جزاكم الله خيراً 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأعانك على المزيد


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*تابع ورقة 1*

Acceptance register


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 2 - إدارة الوقت*

time management process 
time sheet form
time sheet register

الموضوع مطروح للمناقشة والمشاركة 
وإبــــــــــداء الرأي 

ودمتم في طاعة الله​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 3- إدارة المخاطر*

Risk Management

Risk Plan

Risk Form




ودمتم في طاعة الله ​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*تابع ورقة 3 - المخاطر*

تابع المخاطر 

الله يسلمكم من أي مخاطر 


Risk Register​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة - 4 - إدارة الجودة*

Quality Management Proccess
Quality Plan
Quality Review

ودمتم في طاعة الله​


----------



## Jordan079 (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. جهد رائع 
استمر وللأمام


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 5 - الموارد*

Ressource Plan


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 6 - التكلفة*

Cost Plan


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 7 - التواصـــــــــــــــــل*

Communications


ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 8 -*

Stage Gate


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 9*

Statement of Work
Supplier Contract


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 10*

Tender Register

Tender Management


Terms of Referance Documents


ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*سقط سهواً*



م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> risk management​
> 
> risk plan​
> risk form​
> ...


 
الملفات مرفقة


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 11*

Business Case Study


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 12*

Change Manangement


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 13*

Deliverabels


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 14*

Issue Management


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 15*

Job Describtion


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مايو 2010)

*ورقة 16*

project office check list


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (1 يونيو 2010)

*جميع الملفات*

إخواني المهندسين تم تجميع الملفات والمجموعة كاملة في المرفقات 


Projevt Management - Kit

جزاكم الله خيراً
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## احمدهارون (4 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot,


----------



## ahalhammadi (9 يونيو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jamal (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (12 يونيو 2010)

أشكركم على مروركم الطيب


----------



## أس الجامد (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## impire (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ...


----------



## vieri31 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الحسين أبوبكر (6 يناير 2011)

الصراحة أن الموضوع بمشاركة كل الأخوة الذين ساهموا وقدموا هذا الكم من المعلومات يعتبر شامل وغاية في الإفادة. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتهم جميعا وألف شكر


----------



## نعمان 212 (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 يناير 2011)

نعمان 212 قال:


> شكرا شكرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وشكراً على مرورك


----------



## sh2awaa (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود أكثر من رائع م.محمد عبدالله حسن : ) 

Kit هو من أشهر المواقع لمتابع المشاريع وإدارتها 

جزاك الله كل خير على الرفع والنقل والشرح

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 أبريل 2011)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> مجهود أكثر من رائع م.محمد عبدالله حسن : ) ​
> kit هو من أشهر المواقع لمتابع المشاريع وإدارتها ​
> ...


 
أشكرك على المرور والكلمات الرقيقة 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## himaelnady (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## أبو السيف (10 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

سالوا الشهيد نفسك فى ايه ..قال خالوا بالكم من البلد دى و متنسوش انا مت ليه


----------



## himaelnady (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## saidelsayedab (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wesnan (15 مايو 2011)

thank you my good friend


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما*​


----------



## moaking (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مفيدة جدا


----------



## Mohammed_alfaiz (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## heshamtaher (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 يناير 2012)

بصراحة مشاركة ممتازة جدا ، ونشكر زميلنا عليها جزيل الشكر، فقد زودنا بثروة في الإدارة ، تحية كبيرة له


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## آغاميلاد (10 يناير 2012)

أسأل اللهالعظيم أن يجعل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة وبارك الله لك في علمك أسأل الله أن ينفعك به في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## آغاميلاد (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك في علمك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## nofal (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (16 يناير 2012)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## يسرى191 (16 يناير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز و متميز من مهندسنا المتميز محمد عبد الله حسن 

بالتوفيق يا باشا و يا ريت اسمع صوتك عن قريب 

سلام من ابو ظبى الى الباشا فى دبى


----------



## eng.abu3li (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك مهندسنا العزيز ،،
وتكون بميزان حسناتك باذنه تعالى


----------



## hhmdan (19 يناير 2012)

شكرالك


----------



## Hamzawy (22 يناير 2012)

سلم ايديك


----------



## رافت المحروقى (25 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sivaprasad7 (14 فبراير 2012)

Thank you very much :75:


----------



## واثق الخطوه (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## abo.majed (2 يونيو 2012)

عفاك الله ... وجعلة في موازين اعمالك


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> إخواني المهندسين تم تجميع الملفات والمجموعة كاملة في المرفقات
> 
> 
> Projevt Management - Kit
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البدر2011 (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## رحال حول العالم (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ما شاء الله ..... مجهود رائع .... شكراً لك


----------



## gaber osman (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا مهندس محمد وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## maxtom (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 فبراير 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## mortada2012 (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (10 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aassaker (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مجهود أكثر من رائع م.محمد عبدالله حسن : ) 

Kit هو من أشهر المواقع لمتابع المشاريع وإدارتها 

جزاك الله كل خير على الرفع والنقل والشرح

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## agaa (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك مجموعة رائعة


----------



## loved_boy (11 مايو 2013)

thanks
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bboumediene (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Mohanad Izzeldin (17 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخوي وربنا يزيدك علم ويسهلل امورك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مليون شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حاتم المختار (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه الدروس القيمة​
​


----------



## زهران عبدالستار (20 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم اجعله لك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح


----------



## hishamsalih (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/M.A.MANSOUR (10 فبراير 2015)

تسلم ايديك يا باشمهندس


----------



## bolbol (13 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهر1 (14 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدررر2000 (18 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## SAIFASAD (10 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير ... عمل رائع


----------



## EnG_AHmD (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك بصراحة كنت بدور عليهم من فترة ولم اجد لينكات لتحميلها


----------



## SAIFASAD (13 يونيو 2015)

وفقكم الله لكل خير عمل رائع شكرا لكم


----------



## code_man (26 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ahmed Sherzad (24 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

